# Stanley Hand Brace



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Been along time since I have used one, best recollection of using one is when I was young my Grandpa taught me wood working. 
Grandpa, was a finished carpenter by trade, so even touching or using his tools was a thrill.
Looking on line spied this hand brace, it reminded of one very similar to what he had and let me use.
The brace has four patent dates on it, 
Oct 14 02
Apr 26 04
Feb 27 06
June 5 06
but other than that no other information was given, other than it works great. 

Any idea's on the age or type?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Take a look at this site. May be a Stanley 921.

A lot of good information on various hand tools in this site.

http://www.georgesbasement.com/galootsales/Sale12202007/BraceB&D-42/StanleyNo921-14INbrace833.htm


----------

